# Gulps on crazy sale come Thursday through Sunday



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Gulps on crazy sale come Thursday through Sund*

 SWEET!!!      There goes my lunch money! ;D

Which ones are your favorite? I like the newpenny 5" jerkshad, and the rootbeer swimming mullet.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Gulps on crazy sale come Thursday through Sund*

There will be none left at the Orlando store after 9 AM on Thursday. ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Gulps on crazy sale come Thursday through Sund*

please put the power poles back on sale...black please...thanks.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Gulps on crazy sale come Thursday through Sund*

I checked the flyer tonight and it says "limit 10". Now that is open to interpretation. Limit 10+10 or limit 5+5. If you're coming to MY store? It's 10+10.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Gulps on crazy sale come Thursday through Sund*

Thresher 

Where is your store exactly????


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Gulps on crazy sale come Thursday through Sund*

Mine is in St Augustine. At 312 and Old Moultrie. Just West of US1. Come see me if you're this way. 
Thresh


----------

